# [EVDL] battery prices



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I finally went out and got a price quote for some batteries. I just want to
check if this is reasonable:

Trojans from Standard Battery Co. (a local company I guess) if I buy 40 at
once:
T-145 $198
T-125 $154

Down the street is another company, Sterling Battery (
http://www.sterlingbattery.com) who does not carry Trojan, but has a house
"equivalent":
GC25G (T-125) $120
GC45G (T145) $135

Has anyone ever used a Sterling battery before?
It seems that $3000 is a bit much for the time honored cheap flooded lead
acid, from what I have been reading on this list. I was expecting that much
for AGMs, not floodies. Should I try a golf cart shop? Any comments?

-- 
-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was just quoted $102 each for the Deka version of the T105, so $120 and
$125 for the T125 and T145 equivalents sounds in line with that. That
distributor stopped carrying the trojans because they said the price was a
bit higher than the Deka ones... so, those might be in line with reality
too. Battery prices have doubled in the past 18 months, so if you're
reading anything from last year, it could be wildly low now.

Z



> Jon Glauser <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > I finally went out and got a price quote for some batteries. I just want to
> > check if this is reasonable:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
what it cost in Oct 07.
Lead was ~ $.25/lb in June 03, got as high as ~ $1.75/lb in Oct 07, and
is presently ~ $.90/lb.
I guess I can see why battery prices have spiked up based on the recent
rise in commodity prices, and the price of fuel to get them to the
retailers. 

If there's any good news to this, lithium's are getting closer in price
to lead acids.
If you call that good news !

Anyone see a good way around this ?
I hope to be buying a 156V set of ? ? by the end of the year

Dennis
Elsberry, MO



-----Original Message-----
From: Jon Glauser [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, June 09, 2008 7:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] battery prices

I finally went out and got a price quote for some batteries. I just want
to check if this is reasonable:

Trojans from Standard Battery Co. (a local company I guess) if I buy 40
at
once:
T-145 $198
T-125 $154

Down the street is another company, Sterling Battery (
http://www.sterlingbattery.com) who does not carry Trojan, but has a
house
"equivalent":
GC25G (T-125) $120
GC45G (T145) $135

Has anyone ever used a Sterling battery before?
It seems that $3000 is a bit much for the time honored cheap flooded
lead acid, from what I have been reading on this list. I was expecting
that much for AGMs, not floodies. Should I try a golf cart shop? Any
comments?

--
-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> > Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
> > what it cost in Oct 07. Lead was ~ $.25/lb in June 03, got as high
> > as ~ $1.75/lb in Oct 07, and is presently ~ $.90/lb. I guess I can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey John,

I feel your pain. I won't formally recommend them, but I bought 16 EGC8's 8=
volt batteries from Sam's Club for $84.00 each after turning in my cores. =
The EGC2's are the 6 volt batteries, and they were a touch cheaper.

At least they offer a 1 year warranty.. At any rate, I'm already 1400 miles=
into these with no failures. Gassing has been minimal so I've only added w=
ater once. The electrolyte has remained clear so I haven't shed any active =
material yet. I've been pretty gentle with them. If I get more than 10,000 =
miles from them, THEN I'll make a public statement about them.

At any rate, they're made by Johnson Controls who then slaps an Energizer l=
abel on them for Sam's Club.

-----Original Message-----
From: Jon Glauser [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Monday, June 09, 2008 7:08 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] battery prices

I finally went out and got a price quote for some batteries. I just want
to check if this is reasonable:

Trojans from Standard Battery Co. (a local company I guess) if I buy 40
at
once:
T-145 $198
T-125 $154

Down the street is another company, Sterling Battery (
http://www.sterlingbattery.com) who does not carry Trojan, but has a
house
"equivalent":
GC25G (T-125) $120
GC45G (T145) $135

Has anyone ever used a Sterling battery before?
It seems that $3000 is a bit much for the time honored cheap flooded
lead acid, from what I have been reading on this list. I was expecting
that much for AGMs, not floodies. Should I try a golf cart shop? Any
comments?

--
-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555



________________________________

Rich A.
Maryland
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/371.html
http://patriotfuel.blogspot.com/




_________________________________________________________________
Now you can invite friends from Facebook and other groups to join you on Wi=
ndows Live=99 Messenger. Add now.
https://www.invite2messenger.net/im/?source=3DTXT_EML_WLH_AddNow_Now

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Check with local companies that buy up battery backup system batteries. 
I have purchased several concorde lifeline agm 4D's for $40 each. 
They come with an 18 month warranty. The same battery new goes for 
$450+





> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >> Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Green VW <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Check with local companies that buy up battery backup system batteries.
> > I have purchased several concorde lifeline agm 4D's for $40 each.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Do you have a contact? I don't know of any local sources for UPS
batteries.

Ben

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Green VW
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 2:18 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] battery prices

Check with local companies that buy up battery backup system batteries. 
I have purchased several concorde lifeline agm 4D's for $40 each. 
They come with an 18 month warranty. The same battery new goes for 
$450+





> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >> Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sam's Club here (Texas) has the 6V (210AH, IIRC) GC batts for $67 + $9
core charge w/ 1 year warranty. They are labeled "Interstate".

That's what I plan to do this fall when I ready for my lead; since
these will be my first, and I'll probably kill them prematurely.

Brian




> Richard Acuti <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Hey John,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Square Deal Battery in Tampa but I doubt that they will ship. Check 
the phone book for companies selling used batteries.


> Ben wrote:
> 
> > Do you have a contact? I don't know of any local sources for UPS
> > batteries.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >> Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I would speculate that since the US Dollar is not doing very well versus
every other currency in the world that the price of metals may be a little
higher but the reality is that our dollar is just worth that much less. As
far as the Chinese go they own a massive part of our national debt so much
so that they practically own us! They have had to buy our debt to keep
their currency from going way up in relation to ours. If they allowed their
currency to go up compared to us Chinese goods would become much more
expensive and we would shift our outsourcing to the next low labor cost
country. In fact companies are already pulling work out of China and moving
it to cheaper markets as China has started to enact labor laws. A few
months ago the Chinese government gave their citizens the right to sue the
companies they work for. That has the corporate types running for India or
anywhere else they can go. China has also now mandated 1.5 overtime pay
past a certain point where before it was flat rate. If you look at Japan 30
years ago compared to China now you will see some interesting Economic
similarities.

Interesting side note. I have noticed that customer service in general
isn't being outsourced to India as much anymore? The devaluation of the US
Dollar has made it less economical to hire people in other countries and if
this continues we will create even more manufacturing jobs here due to cheap
labor. Consider the Macro Economics of the situation and you will realize
oil is up but it isn't that far up for the rest of the world. We are just
being screwed by our relatively low value of the dollar. It is a world
economy.

My thoughts are simple. Financially isolate yourself from anything imported
as much as possible. Oil is imported so use electricity. Coal is not
imported so our coal power plants are somewhat isolated. Unfortunately
almost anything can be exported (except politicians) and as such we have to
compete on the global market for our soybeans, corn and every other
commodity with our weak dollar! All while heading into a national and
possibly global recession! From my perspective at a high level this is very
much like the early 80's but the micro stuff is all backwards but one thing
is certain we aren't at the bottom yet.

On that note I am going to go back to my EV research as in the next couple
of years that is probably all I will be able to afford to drive.

-----Original Message-----
From: Neon John [mailto:[email protected]]
Sent: Tuesday, June 10, 2008 6:56 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] battery prices




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >> Someone mentioned the other day that sulfuric acid was approx 4X over
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>
> Down the street is another company, Sterling Battery (
> http://www.sterlingbattery.com) who does not carry Trojan, but has a house
> "equivalent":
> GC25G (T-125) $120
> GC45G (T145) $135
>

As an update:
I did some more calling and digging. The Sterling batteries are actually
East Penn Deka batteries. Now I have a reliable name to chase. These are
designed to be a drop in replacement (copy) of the same Trojans.

-- 
-Jon Glauser
http://jonglauser.blogspot.com
http://www.evalbum.com/555
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*[EVDL] Battery Prices*

Thought I pass this along;

Got a few prices on batteries from Dick Brown of Aerobatteries in Texas.
He states that these are prices for EV guys buying a pack.

Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.


Shipping of (13) to St. Louis, MO area ~ $160


[email protected]
903-592-2176

Dennis
Elsberry, MO
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

On Tue, 24 Jun 2008 13:36:15 -0500, "Pestka, Dennis J"


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Thought I pass this along;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

The PC1750 was recently introduced.
It was designed as a direct replacement for the BCI Group 65 battery.
The PC1700 was too long to arrange in my battery boxes.

I also agree about the high prices.


Dick Brown.

Aerobatteries
309 Airport Dr.
Tyler, TX 75704.
903-592-2176.
903-595-1597 fax
[email protected]


Thanks;
Dennis
Elsberry, MO


http://www.odysseyfactory.com/battspecs.html
-----Original Message-----
From: Neon John [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, June 24, 2008 11:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices

On Tue, 24 Jun 2008 13:36:15 -0500, "Pestka, Dennis J"


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >Thought I pass this along;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Here's another data point. I recently got a price from 
odysseysoutheast.com for 22 pc1200 batteries. It came out to $169.97 
per battery ($258 list).
Shipping was estimated at $284.

-Jeremy

On Jun 25, 2008, at 8:00 AM, "Pestka, Dennis J" <[email protected] 


> > wrote:
> 
> > The PC1750 was recently introduced.
> > It was designed as a direct replacement for the BCI Group 65 battery.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.

I paid [email protected] for GC-2's at Sam's Club.
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Prices-tp18102624p18145059.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?

What is your curb weight, wh/mi, range, etc?

I'm considering Sams' GC2.

Thanks,
Brian




> wguinon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
> > Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

I'm not sure that info would be of any use.

At any given time the Sams GC2 could be made by almost any battery
manufacturer. Without knowing original manufacturer, model, etc. of the
battery any performance/longevity data will not necessarily match what you
can expect if you buy a GC2 today.

> Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?
>
> What is your curb weight, wh/mi, range, etc?
>
> I'm considering Sams' GC2.
>
> Thanks,
> Brian
>
>
>


> wguinon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >> Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
> >> Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

I have used Sam's Club GC-2's since I started driving my Electric Car in 
October of 07. I can't really give you any numbers as I have not kept a 
close tab on them and I don't have any experience with any other battery 
to compare. My car started life briefly as a 1981 Datsun 200SX. It 
was purchased from Datsun(Nissan now for those who can't remember back 
that far) and converted in 1981 by Lectra Motors of Las Vegas. I have 
owned the car since September of 2007 and when I got the car the 
batteries were not in great shape. The car is outfitted with 18 6-volt 
batteries and they were all US-125's except for 1 Trojan 125. Well I 
know that the best way is to purchase all brand new batteries and not 
mix old and new or different capacities but while that is a great 
concept it did not fit my wallet well. The car had been left outdoors 
and not charged for months in the wet of Oregon before I got it so the 
batteries were not in the best of shape. My car has regulators on every 
battery that allow me to adjust the voltage going to the battery during 
charge and I have a circuit that monitors my batteries individually 
while I am driving and tells me when any one of the pack is dropping in 
voltage. Over the first several months that I have owned the car I kept 
a close eye on my indicators and when I had a battery consistantly 
lighting it's LED indicating that it was at 5.5 volts I would replace it 
with a new Eveready Enegizer GC-2 (made by Johnson Controls) from Sam's 
Club. These GC-2's are T-105 equivelants and since my commute is less 
than 13 miles round trip and the cost of batteries from any other source 
locally was an incredible jump in price I decided to by the GC-2's. I 
purchased 2 month over the next several months and replaced the US-125's 
as needed. I now have 16 GC-2's, 1 - US125 and 1 Trojan 125 which are 
all happy and charged every night. 

My car is a bit of a lead sled and does take quite a bit of current to 
move off the stop but once it is up and rolling it can get along on 100 
amps or less. I can pull almost 600 amps for several seconds on start 
but it quickly drops as my speed climbs and if I pull away smoothly I 
can keep it under 350 amps. My GC-2's are doing ok. I am sure that I 
will have to replace them a bit sooner that the 2 to 2.5 year life that 
they should have as this is my first set of batteries and I have been 
going thru a learning curve on how to drive my car. We also have many 
days above 105 degrees here in Las Vegas and the extreme heat is not 
nice on batteries so I suspect that I am not treating my batteries with 
the greatest of care but they are not sagging too low at this point. 
If I get a better chargeing system I could probably expect them to 
survive longer but I'm fine with the present state of affairs right 
now. Any other battery that I called local suppliers to get a quote 
on was at least $30.00 higher each and while higher capacity batteries 
would give me more range they would not have given me the same 
percentage of gain in range as they were costing me. I have heard that 
the GC-2's can give spotty preformance but I have not seen it. Make 
sure you get the current months batteries. They have a little round 
sticker on them with the month and year. My Sam's goes thru a pallet or 
more a month and I was always getting current month batteries so unless 
I do something to melt a battery post (yes I have done this) or some 
other such malady like a bad cable I have no complains about my batteries. 

Lloyd Wayne Reece
1981 Lectra Centauri
Las Vegas, NV

Brian Pikkula wrote:
> Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?
>
> What is your curb weight, wh/mi, range, etc?
>
> I'm considering Sams' GC2.
>
> Thanks,
> Brian
>
>
>


> wguinon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
> >> Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> you wrote:
> 
> >Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> R. Matt Milliron wrote:
> 
> > >Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?
> > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Lloyd Wayne Reece wrote:
> > I have used Sam's Club GC-2's since I started driving my Electric Car in
> > October of 07. I can't really give you any numbers as I have not kept a
> > close tab on them and I don't have any experience with any other battery
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

I used Sam's Club batteries in my old ComutaVan. They didn't perform as 
well as Trojan's or US Battery's golf cart batteries, but were half the 
price. I ran them for 7 years, from 1992-1999. I put about 12,000 miles 
on them, and at the end, they had about half of their original capacity 
<END QUOTE>

Lee, I am curious about how different batteries compare. Do you get more
range, more oomph, or both from US batteries, compared to the costco kind? 
It looks like you have tried both in th esmae vehicle, is that right? I
have fairly generic GC-2's form a tire store in my EV, and I get good range,
about 50 miles to 50%, but I lack any oomph to get the car moving over 45
mph, and hills slow me down to 20mph. Would switching my next batcj of
batts to US Batteries dramatically change my performance in speed, and or
range?


Thanks for any insights you can provide.

Soren
-- 
View this message in context: http://www.nabble.com/Battery-Prices-tp18102624p18266456.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> On 3 Jul 2008 at 12:26, R. Matt Milliron wrote:
> 
> > I have the 10, Sam's club CG-2's. Here in Lubbock they are group 27
> > deep cycle with a stud and automotive connectors, made by Interstate.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for 
my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.

Well, actually 53. And I got free shipping to my house.

Which is not a bad deal in these trying times. And 50 of these batteries 
can fit just about anywhere.

Chris

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Chris,

What voltage will you run? I am guessing you are going to parallel
several series strings of batteries?

Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Christopher Zach
Sent: Thursday, July 03, 2008 3:54 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices

By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for 
my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.

Well, actually 53. And I got free shipping to my house.

Which is not a bad deal in these trying times. And 50 of these batteries

can fit just about anywhere.

Chris

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

The standard US Electricar Prizm 2 parallel strings of 25,
or 300V total. (This is AC drive) 

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Systems Architect
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Alan Brinkman
Sent: Thursday, July 03, 2008 4:24 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices

Chris,

What voltage will you run? I am guessing you are going to parallel several series strings of batteries?

Alan 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Christopher Zach
Sent: Thursday, July 03, 2008 3:54 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices

By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.

Well, actually 53. And I got free shipping to my house.

Which is not a bad deal in these trying times. And 50 of these batteries

can fit just about anywhere.

Chris

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Alan Brinkman wrote:
> > Chris,
> >
> > What voltage will you run? I am guessing you are going to parallel
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Chris,
Where did you order them from?
TIA,
Brian



> Christopher Zach <[email protected]> wrote:
> > By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for
> > my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Christopher Zach wrote:
> > Alan Brinkman wrote:
> >> Chris,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

What is frustrating is that I got my Odyssey PC1700 through work from our
battery supplier for $180 each, so imagine what they are getting them from
Enersys for? If only we could buy directly from Enersys and bypass the
middle man.

John




> Pestka, Dennis J wrote:
> >
> > Thought I pass this along;
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> you wrote:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

I get 590 KWh per
> mile, but may have a brake dragging.


Not to be nit-picky, but I'm assuming you meant 590 WATT-hours per mile, not
KILOWATT-hours per mile? That really would be bad (590 doesn't sound too
great either, but it sounds like you might know the cause).

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Christopher Zach wrote:
> > By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for
> > my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

> From: Christopher Zach <[email protected]>
> 
> By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for 
> my 94 Geo Prizm for $2,500.


I get 945 pounds for a pack of 50. How do you have them wired, Chris? 
I'm curious as to the pack voltage at the controller as much as anything.

_______________________________________________
For general EVDL support, see http://evdl.org/help/
For subscription options, see http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Morely Dotes wrote:
> >
> >> From: Christopher Zach <[email protected]>
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

That's a good price but I doubt they are LiFePO4 cells, given that
their nominal voltage is 3.7V, something doesn't add up. Can you give
us a link to the seller?





> txhokie4life <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Chuck Homic wrote:
> > Chris, please update us on the performance of these as you use them.
> > I'm considering UB121100's but no one seems to have first-hand knowledge
> > of Universal. 50 26Ah batteries sure is an interesting way to go.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*



> Morely Dotes wrote:
> >> From: Christopher Zach <[email protected]>
> >>
> >> By the way, I just bought a pack of 50 Universal battery UB12260's for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

Well I'd say I was a rookie -- but that would suggest I knew anything.

here is the link:

http://www.fuzing.com/vli/002178bd2277/Li_Ion-Battery
http://www.fuzing.com/vli/002178bd2277/Li_Ion-Battery 

I based on the model number 18650 from this review -- but on closer
inspection -- this
maybe just standard Li.

http://zeva.com.au/tech/headway/ http://zeva.com.au/tech/headway/ 


thanks,

Mike






> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> >
> > That's a good price but I doubt they are LiFePO4 cells, given that
> > their nominal voltage is 3.7V, something doesn't add up. Can you give
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Battery Prices*

I have only been on the road one month so I can't speak to longevity of the
Sam's Club batteries but my 15x6V pack seems pretty good. My longest trip
has been 25 Miles at 25% DOD. The particular seriousness (SG) comes up to
1.310 after equalization which means a lot of acid. I hope that doesn't
translate into internal corrosion. I may add another 3 batteries in the
trunk after I get my inspection sticker to improve hill climbing speed.


Brian Pikkula wrote:
> 
> Can you report on the performance and longevity of your Sam's CG2?
> 
> What is your curb weight, wh/mi, range, etc?
> 
> I'm considering Sams' GC2.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian
> 
> 
>


> wguinon <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >> Odyssey PC1750 - $254.95 each.
> >> Genesis XE95 - $342.95 each.
> ...


----------

